# Breeding Mollies and Breeding Guppies? First time breeder..



## friaxh (Jan 19, 2010)

Not with each other, of course. I know better.

My questions are..

With guppy fry, what's an appropriate sized tank to keep them in to keep them separate from the adults so they have a surviving chance?
What requirements? Do they need filtration, a heater... etc. What do they need to be fed? I'm kind of leaning toward a standard tank with just gravel and plants. Is that okay?

I was thinking of getting one of those fry net things to keep them separate but would really like to save the trouble of trying to find them, or them even getting eaten or sucked into the filter of my community tank! 

How will I know when the female fish is near giving birth to her fry? Can I keep her in the tank I will be keeping the fry in until she gives birth and then place her back into the community tank?

Also, I DO know to have many plants for the fry to hide in.

In the community tank, is it a bad idea to keep mollies and guppies together?
And is it a bad idea to keep molly and guppy fry together until they are old enough to be placed in the community tank or should I set up a whole different tank for each breed of fish?

My community tank is 20 gallons.
My extras are two 1 gallon tanks, and one ten gallon tank. I would prefer not to purchase any more if not need be. But if I do, it will probably be a standard 8 gallon with nothing but gravel and plants. Again, is that okay?

The same questions go with molly fry.. Tank requirements? Letting female give birth in nursing tank then placing her back into community tank?



If you could, please answer as many of these questions.. I really appreciate it.
:fish:

Sorry for the many questions! 
I'm eager to breed my guppies so I can have a guppy tank. I think they're very pretty fish. So far I only have my males, because all the pet stores around are all out of females! 

Oh! One more question! What colors/markings on both male and female guppies are ideal for having pretty fry (when they grow older)?

My two male fish ..one has blue tail and one has a red tail. Petsmart said they are still young. They ARE still kind of small.. and the blue tailed guppy's tail is kind of transparent. Is he too young?

THATS ALL FOR TODAY! THANKS :withstup:


----------



## Cacatuoides (Feb 2, 2009)

well, i suppose you know how to breed guppies and mollies, add water, shake, rinse, repeat. right now my male is purple/orange my females are yellow and whiteish so I'm hoping. I just leave my fry in my tank and feed normally


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

A standard 10 is just fine, and an 8 works too.

Feed them very small food. Ordinary flakes work okay. Just grind them to dust first, and let the dust flaot on the water, where it will slowly sink so the fry can eat it. Feed twice a day, at least but no more than five times. The more you feed, the more you'll HAVE to make waterchanges, but the faster they'll grow. If you can make baby brine shrimp, they like those, too.

Putting the mother fish into the fry tank works fine, usually. Remove her after she delivers. As for telling when it's time... she'll fool you every time anyway, so you might as well move her when she looks really fat. You can usually see little eyes reflected back at you if you shine a flashlight on her dark gravid spot.

Guppies and mollies have similar, but different optimum care requirements. You can keep them together, but you'll get much better results if you separate them.


----------



## jaunypic (Sep 20, 2009)

shake n rinse?/ I see. haha!!!!! don't be a d-ck it is a lot harder for some of us. hahah


----------



## Cacatuoides (Feb 2, 2009)

I'm just saying, they breed like rabbits.


----------

